# Water pressure issue



## rjdavis61 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have homeowner that has a forever dripping exterior faucet. I found the problem is that it does not go through the pressure regulator and receives the full curb pressure. I am unsure as to how to reconfigure this. Seeking all advice. Hopefully the diagram helps explain what I have stated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What's a curb pressure?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Use a pressure reducer hose adapter.


----------



## rjdavis61 (Dec 30, 2013)

Curb pressure 125. I dont care about pressure at hose but the spigot wont stop dripping even with interior and exterior shut offs cranked. Im thinking i need to cut that leg cap it and feed that spigot from left with regulated supply. With it coming through the concrete not much room to work.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

RJ,

Look in upper right corner of the screen you are viewing....do you see Plumbing Professionals Only?

If you are a plumber you might want to post a intro. Good luck


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I would start by using a different brand of hose bib, those forever dripping brands suck.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I would start by using a different brand of hose bib, those forever dripping brands suck.


Yep. :laughing:


After your intro that we are all anxiously awaiting, we will be happy to explain why the pressure is probably only a symptom and not the real problem.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> RJ,
> 
> Look in upper right corner of the screen you are viewing....do you see Plumbing Professionals Only?
> 
> If you are a plumber you might want to post a intro. Good luck














Isn't it the middle of the night in Hawaii? What are you doing up?.....:laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

As soon as I seen the picture, the solution was realized. If you're a plumber ill tell you about it


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I meant define "curb pressure"

I would assume it is the pressure exerted on the earth by the curb, hence the term curb pressure.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like they need a new " plumber "


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I used to install Forever Dripping Faucets but I got tired of the callbacks and switched brands...


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I always just tell my customers to put a bucket under it and use it to water the plants. Lol. Hire a plumber please before you hurt your brain over thinking this one.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

rjdavis61 said:


> I have homeowner that has a forever dripping exterior faucet. I found the problem is that it does not go through the pressure regulator and receives the full curb pressure. I am unsure as to how to reconfigure this. Seeking all advice. Hopefully the diagram helps explain what I have stated. Thanks in advance.


I don't know what area your in but it could be a frost proof type faucet. The theory being constant flow keeps the water from freezing! So technically it's working as should.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a plumber here... freaky handyhack


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Not a plumber here... freaky handyhack


Yep.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Closed.


----------

